# Shaggy is at The Rainbow Bridge



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh no  I am so very sorry! His loving home with you surely meant the world to him if for only for that short time.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow what a great and caring story  Shaggy had true love at the end! I'm very happy that some people out there really care for animals, and took care of an old dog like Shaggy! Knowing that it might only be for a little while.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Sandra, I am so devastated at this news. He deserved years and years of being spoiled by you.

God Bless you for giving him so much, so short a time was simply not fair. I'm so sorry.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I cannot tell you how sorry I am. You were such a blessing to him and I looked forward to hearing Shaggy stories for years to come. This is terribly sad news. Yet there is no better way that poor Shaggy could have ended his life than loved, so purely and deeply, by you. By being in your home and with you, he got to go outside and be free and enjoy things he never had before.

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bless you for taking him in and showing him such love and kindness in his last few weeks. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I can't find words to express what I am feeling for what you did for Shaggy. What a very special time for him to be with you so that he could receive the love, care and attention he so deserved. How beautifully he responded to your love! What a very special gift you gave him. Thank you! He was very precious.

My heart is with you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sleep softly Shaggy - you knew great love your last few weeks and brought joy


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my heart is breaking for you, but also am so happy that Shaggy knew love and care in his final days, the best days of his life !!! You take care, you have been through a lot XXOO


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

God Bless Shaggy! Hugs to you and your husband.

Shaggy's story is so bitter sweet. So sad that he is gone, but those last three weeks he lived the life of luxury and was loved!!

Cancer of the spleen happens like that, once one of those tumors burst, they are internally bleeding to death. You did the right thing.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so so sorry to hear that Shaggy has gone to the bridge. You gave him a wonderful home even though it was only for a short while. You will be in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I am so saddened to read this. I was moved by the story of Shaggys adoption. I admire you both for providing such a loving and caring home to sweet Shaggy. I only wish he could have stayed around to enjoy the love a bit longer. Thank you for all that you did for him. I'm so sorry.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost your Shaggy. Thank you for taking care of him and giving him a loving forever home.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm so sad to read about sweet Shaggy. My heart aches for you. I'm sure his short time with you was the best time of his life. He moved on knowing that you loved him and cared for him and he loved you.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my what a shock!
I am so sorry
Shaggy was able to leave this Earth knowing that he was truly loved.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear Shaggy has passed.
He knew he was loved and I know the 3.5 weeks he was with you were his best.

My heart goes out to you and Jerry, I can't begin to imagine how you're feeling and what you're going through.

I'm so sorry,
Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry. You all gave Shaggy a great wonderful loved last 3.5 weeks and that is what he will remember. RIP Shaggy. Xxoo


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*3 Goldens*

3 Goldens

I am so very sorry about Shaggy. You and Jerry are such loving people and I am sure that Shaggy felt your love.

I put Shaggy on The Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-16.html#post4991881


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Terribly sorry to hear about your boy Shaggy, but to echo the others, he was lucky to have known love and caring before he left this world. 

Bless you both for your kindness and dedication to Shaggy. Wishing you comfort.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Shaggy. I am happy he got to know what true love is. Bless you for taking such good care of him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks you Karen, I really appreciate that. Shaggy is still getting the respect and caring he so long deserved.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh Sandra I am speechless. I do know one thing and Shaggy's last day were filled with love and happiness. I am so sorry.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry! But what a wonderful time he had with you. I am sure he felt happy and loved for the first time in his life.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Shaggy. You gave him a wonderful 3 1/2 weeks of love and spoiling!! Thank you for rescuing him, and sorry you lost him so soon. RIP sweet Shaggy.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. You gave Shaggy the love he deserved. He was special and so are you...

RIP sweet Shaggy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandra*



3 goldens said:


> Thanks you Karen, I really appreciate that. Shaggy is still getting the respect and caring he so long deserved.


Sandra

You are so welcome! Saw your post on Facebook. I am sure many of the Golden Rescues have seniors that need a loving home!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Bless you for giving Shaggy what must have been the most wonderful month of his entire life. Loved, cherished, safe and cared for. Thank you for loving him. I am glad that he found you.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Not only did you and your husband give Shaggy his new home and all the love he had never had, the love we all wished he could have had all his life and for many more years than he did, but you gave him his voice, Sandra.

I had been reading the stories about him for the 3 and 1/2 weeks that you had him. Obviously all his other admirers here had, too. We all knew him. That is why his sudden passing hit all of us.

You made Shaggy real to all of us. You made his like for sweet potato chunks and his bumping his head when he explored-but not minding-because he loved the freedom of being in your backyard come alive for all of us. We all got to see a blind, senior, previously unloved dog unfolding his petals in the warm sunshine of your love. But if you hadn't told us the story, no one here would have known.

Thank you for sharing Shaggy with us. That was as much a blessing as taking him in and loving him, because maybe it will kindle the impulse of love and kindness in other hearts.

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry you lost Shaggy. It's hard to find the words... I looked forward everyday to your Shaggy updates, then today I saw your rainbow bridge thread and I got a lump in my throat. It's so sad he had to leave you, but I'm so happy he got to experience so much love. I wish you could have had more time together.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry, he had such a short time with you, but he sure did know love!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am just now seeing this....my heart is breaking for you and Jerry. Thank you for taking in Shaggy and giving him love. Play hard at the Bridge, Shaggy.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry for your loss! Thank you for showing him love and being there for him.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i dont know how i missed this thread.. your shaggy stories were my absolutely favorite on here since you got him. in fact i posted a few days ago looking for more! i am so so sorry for your loss.. you gave him so much love and absolutely the forever home he deserves.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

You guys were his angels, before he even crossed the bridge to meet more of them. What a beautiful end he had in his life.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is just heartbreaking. I'm so sorry. He was so lucky to have found you - and been loved like he never had been for the last part of his life. Poor love. I'm so glad you were with him. You did the right thing for him, too. Sending you and your husband hugs.


----------

